# Want to be involved?



## Janice (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey all, we're looking to add to our team!   My goal really is to keep our community thriving and growing. I love the fact that the Specktra community is so vibrant, but like a child it really takes a village and we (the admin team) can't do it alone. Having different voices to assist with the site helps reflect what we truly stand for, a diverse community of beautiful minds sharing their knowledge and creativity. Help us continue to grow and diversify our voice by donating a small amount of your time to the site by filling one of these roles.  

​  With that being said - We're on the look out for amazing people who love the Specktra community and would like to be more involved in it. The process is totally self nominated, so don't be afraid to step up and send a PM letting us know about your interest.   Specifically we are looking for people who are interested in joining our team of Advisors. Specktra Advisors are people who are active on the community and can assist Dawn, Lou and I with basic forum moderation by notifying us of threads and posts that need or might need our attention. Advisors are the only group of people we pull forum moderators from, so this is a good way to join our ranks if you're interested in eventually becoming a Specktra forum mod.   I also have two really unique opportunities for those who might be interested in helping Specktra branch out. We're looking for a Specktra SMM (social media manager) and a Community Editor. These are two new roles we're still in the process of developing, but the basics are exactly what the role sounds like. We need a couple of amazing people who don't mind volunteering their time to have a higher profile role with the site. The SMM would be responsible for maintaining and updating the two social media channels (twitter and facebook). The Community Editor would be responsible for helping to highlight our amazing community contributions via the front page, and, if you're a blogger you would have an open invitation to add Specktra to your blogging resume by contributing unique content to the site.   If you're interested in either role, or being an Advisor, you can contact me via PM initally for more information. I sincerely look forward to hearing from all of you.


----------

